# Moving broadband connection from one room to another



## Millie2 (8 Oct 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for some information on moving broadband please.  I have broadband in one room in the house (home office) and I need to relocate to another room within the same house.  What's involved in moving the broad band would I need to get an extension for the broadband or get someone in to move the whole telephone/broadband connection?  Any help/information appreciated, thanks

ps wireless is not an option for job reasons.


----------



## z109 (8 Oct 2007)

Millie2 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some information on moving broadband please.  I have broadband in one room in the house (home office) and I need to relocate to another room within the same house.  What's involved in moving the broad band would I need to get an extension for the broadband or get someone in to move the whole telephone/broadband connection?  Any help/information appreciated, thanks


Does the other room already have a phone socket? If so, you just have to move the broadband and plug it into the phone socket in the other room (assuming it is DSL broadband).

If not, the simplest thing to do is to get a phone socket installed in the other room which *should* work. I say should as there is the possibility that the broadband signal on the new socket will not be good enough, but it depends on where the new phone point is run from - it's a bad idea to run from an existing phone, better to go from where the phone line comes into the house (to keep the cable lengths short).



Millie2 said:


> ps wireless is not an option for job reasons.


 Do you mean using a wireless broadband provider or a home network wireless based on your existing connection?


----------



## Millie2 (8 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the prompt reply, I have to admit that I am very inexperienced with IT and connection issues so not always sure what i'm talking about.  There is no phone connection in the new room, so I think I may have to contact Eircom to get a new connection/socket installed.  RE wireless I mean connecting to the broadband wirelessly.


----------



## Guest125 (8 Oct 2007)

The wireless option would be much easier if you don't fancy breaking out with the Black&Decker.Are you worried about security issues,with a little bit of tweaking a home wireless network can be locked down very tightly.There are threads on this forum.


----------



## Millie2 (8 Oct 2007)

Thanks caff, its not my own pc it's a work one and as far as I know they don't allow wireless connection, I need to check I was just looking into how hrd it would be to move the connection first, thanks again.


----------



## z109 (8 Oct 2007)

In terms of wireless, what you need is a wireless modem/router and a wireless card on the PC. As it's a work one and may not have one, you can get a USB wireless card that plugs into a USB slot on the PC cheaply.


----------



## Millie2 (8 Oct 2007)

thanks again yoganmahew, I am going to try and talk to a lcoal guy about moving the whole connection and see what's involved if not i'll look into the wirelss options , thanks for taking time to reply


----------



## anseo (8 Oct 2007)

Just get some cat5 Ethernet cable. This is the type of cable that runs from your router to the network card in your pc. Depending on the lenght it should cost you €5 to €10. There's a shop on Cork St,Dublin 8, north side of street, west of Ardee St.  

Of course you could move the phone line connection, which wouldn't be as messy but you will need to get someone in for this, which would be more of a long term solution.


----------



## z109 (8 Oct 2007)

anseo said:


> Just get some cat5 Ethernet cable. This is the type of cable that runs from your router to the network card in your pc. Depending on the lenght


and on whether you don't mind having a cable trailing through your house!


----------



## Wexfordman (8 Oct 2007)

Or you cold get one of the powerline devices, whcih basically allows you to receive broadband from any socket in the house. Its not wireless, but you dont need to run any wires  .
Wexfordman


----------



## Millie2 (9 Oct 2007)

Wexfordman can you tell me more about this please, at the moment I think I'll have to drill holes in walls, so this sounds an easier option.


----------



## lissard (9 Oct 2007)

Unless your PC is very old I would imagine wireless is the way to go. It should cost no more than €100 for a wireless router and a wireless usb card. These can be picked up in Argos or PC world. Just make sure you configure the wireless network to use WPA security. With this enabled your home network should be secure.


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Oct 2007)

Millie2 said:


> Wexfordman can you tell me more about this please, at the moment I think I'll have to drill holes in walls, so this sounds an easier option.


More about that in this thread. It'll cost you about the same as buying a wireless router + USB card.

For what it's worth, our BT DSL connection runs through 50m of standard 'phone extension cable (from the old Eircom socket at the front of the house to the modem near the rear of the house) and the signal doesn't seem to suffer. But we're close to the nearest exchange...


----------



## Wexfordman (9 Oct 2007)

Millie,

Have a look at this 

It is the pcworl uk website (cant find the irish one), but you can also get these in maplins etc, and a lot of pc shops now stock them also.


----------

